# MDIA, i need info please



## codeworks (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone have information on MDIA, and how Electrical Inspections work in Pittsburgh, PA. I heard electrical contractors can "use whatever agency they want to", that the 380 IBEW base pay for an inspector is 13k year, the rest of your income is "based on commisions" related to the number of inspections you perform, and if the inspector "recruits more work" they make more $ . Inside or outside info would be helpful, I've got a big ol' question mark over my head right now.  thanks in advance


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2011)

MDIA. Mortgage Disclosure Improvement Act?


----------



## codeworks (Jun 20, 2011)

Middle Department Inspection Agency, Wexford, PA , 3rd party inspection agency with contracts currently in 6 states. Looking for inspectors, specifically electric right now, but pay scale, etc, sounds "off" to me.


----------



## inspecterbake (Jun 20, 2011)

They pay you a percentage based on inspection fee's not a bad company just gotta watch your back they still have alot of good ole boy's. I worked for that company for a year and had a job open up at a municipality just thought at the time this job was a little more secure. I still work close with some of there inspectors who do quite well as long as you are getting commercial work.


----------



## codeworks (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you provide me with more information? A PM or something maybe? I'd really like a good scoop on how it all works. Especially before I decide to relocate, which is what it means if I'm serious about it. Just sounds weird. How do inspectors  get more work for themselves?


----------



## JBI (Jun 20, 2011)

You get more work by getting your name out there (salesmanship) and doing a good job (reputation).

Like all big companies, they have good, bad and everything in between. I've worked (mostly) with some good inspectors from MDIA. I've heard of more bad ones than I've met myself. If you are good at what they need you for, you probably won't be lacking for work.

It will require some travel as underwriters usually have large territories.

If they want you to work in NYS, you'll need to contact each jurisdiction first to see what may be required of you (document your training, etc.).


----------

